# Attention - Update on the New Forum - Please Read This



## TulsaJeff

Let's just suffice it to say that my head really hurts right now :shock: 

I am up to my neck in php trying to get the new forum installed and everything setup correctly.

It is coming right along but at a very slow rate.

I hope to have it going this week but It is taking some patience on my part since I am having to pester the hosting company with LOTS of questions. I am probably being their worst nightmare but that's a whole other story :roll: 

(I am having to take a crash course on Apache Server administration)

Anyway.. I am very excited about the new forum and anxious to get it up and running.

Once it is up and running, I will install various mods over the next few weeks to try and get the features we want such as chat, user albums, etc. that do not come standard.

*Now for the bad news..* :cry: 


The present forum will have to be shut down for several days.. I was really hoping to make this seamless but apparently that is just not possible.

The hosting company just sent me an email on a support ticket that I sent them, and informed me that I had to point the domain to the new host before I could install Vbulletin and move the forum.

According to them "it's just how it works" so I guess that shows what I know. I really wanted to make this as seamless as possible.

It is all for a better good though so everyone take a break for a couple of days while I drink lots of coffee and mountain dew and do my best to pull this off as quickly as possible.

I am going to go ahead and point the domain tonight and sometime in the next day or so (could happen within hours it just depends) the old forum will not show up.

Just take the opportunity to spend time with your other family and maybe even do a few of those things you have been putting off for so long.

I will send a group email out when the forum is back up and running or you can just check back now and then.

See you on the other side!


----------



## ultramag

OMG, I'm getting all jittery and having withdrawls already.  :(  Seriously, good luck Jeff, I hope all goes well. It is nice to hear we will still probably have chat, 3 or 4 of us chatting last night wondered if we would.

 I'll see ya'll when we get there.  :D


----------



## coz

For some reason,possibly my poor computer skills I cant get the page to come up where you scroll down and it shows all the topic areas.I can only get the page where it shows recent threads,what I am I missing?Thanks Coz


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sorry.. I am doing some testing tonight with a new layout. If you want to use the original layout just go here.


----------



## coz

Thanks,you had me thinkin I did something I was going to have to have the wife fix....again


----------



## hhersh

Hey Jeff the work you do here is greatly appreciated, thank you, Harold...............


----------



## mossymo

UnSmoked SPAM reported.


----------



## route36griller

Hi Jeff,
Don't know if I am doing this right, I am new to SMF.  Since the change to the new format I get alot of what I would call code in everyones posts, stuff like *OTBS#1*[/COLOR} and [/url] stuff like that. I don't remember seeing that on the old site.  Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## mgwerks

Looks like BB Code is set to off.


----------



## cman95

First you crawl, then you walk, then you run. That is life and nothing can change that. Thanks Jeff!!


----------

